# Christmas



## 1988USMC (Dec 14, 2016)

Let's try to remember this Christmas that the baby born in Bethlehem was sent to die to save us.
What an awesome gift!
God loves us enough to send His one and only Son to live a sinless life as an example for us, to shed His life blood on Calvary to save us, and to walk out of that tomb to give us victory over the grave!
Kind of makes any other gift we get seem lame in comparison.
Thank you God for the gift of Jesus Christ! I look forward to the day I get to see Him face to face.

Merry CHRISTmas to all.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 14, 2016)

Amen , and a Merry Christmas to you and yours ....


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

AMEN!!!!!

Merry CHRISTmas !!!


----------

